# Which God would you serve?



## For-The-Warmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

Khorne= God of blood, war, and fury
Slaanesh= God of pleasure and pain
Nurgle= God of destruction, decay, and pestilence
Tzeench= God of betrayal, change, and the unending paradox
The Emperor= The founder of the imperium of man. Made a god through the eyes of men from lorgars teachings
Malal= The god malice and insanity

I say for chaos undivided:grin:


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Very cool topic, so I'm giving you +Rep even though if I bothered searching I'd probably find topics similar that were posted before.

As to answering your question, I'm of two minds :

1. My favourite Chaos God is Slaanesh, even as you slide deeper and deeper down the road of no return, I think he is best, plus I hate those Khorne ruffians. 

2. I actually think that humanity is a potential fifth Chaos God / Realm in waiting. I think of all the races it is humanity that embodies the ideal of Chaos Undivided, due to our often conflicting ideas and natures. I beleive that the Word Bearers are correct in advocating the use of Chaos in order to strengthen humanity in it's crusade against xeno filth. As they first discovered, there are God's in the galaxy and more importantly, they are both active in shaping events and hungry for followers. But we hold the upper hand as it is our emotions that create, feed and shape the things that reside in the warp.

Long story short, I advocate the Worship of Chaos Undivided and it's use in a manner similar to that of the Black Legion, i.e. use whatever power is necessary at a particular time. 

Although for me, I will always have a heavy bias towards Slaanesh


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

I worship Creed. 

_Creeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed!!!_


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

This is a hard choice for me cos i do Khorne and Slaanesh in CSM and also i play imperial fists for the holy emperor so i dunno.

1st: Khorne
2nd: Emperor
3rd: Slaanesh


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I would definately serve Tzeentch for his amazing mindgames and prescience, coupled with the power to SET THINGS ON FIRE IN ALL THE COLOURS OF THE RAINBOW!!! How fucking cool is that?! And I really like the guy and how he trolls the whole universe. :laugh:

Though I'd have a good time with my Slaaneshi buddies and make /d/ a reality. >=D


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Slaanesh, but not for the reasons 90% of others would chose for following it.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Khorne! Blood For The Blood God! Skulls For The Skull Throne!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Slaanesh, but not for the reasons 90% of others would chose for following it.


Because Slaanesh cooked the Delicious Cake and you must eat it?  And I know you just imagined Slaanesh in a cooking apron. 

EDIT: it would be nice if the thread had a poll, purely out of curiosity.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> I would definately serve Tzeentch for his amazing mindgames and prescience, coupled with the power to SET THINGS ON FIRE IN ALL THE COLOURS OF THE RAINBOW!!! How fucking cool is that?! And I really like the guy and how he trolls the whole universe. :laugh:
> 
> Though I'd have a good time with my Slaaneshi buddies and make /d/ a reality. >=D


Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> Because Slaanesh cooked the Delicious Cake and you must eat it?  And I know you just imagined Slaanesh in a cooking apron.


Hey its better than imagining Nurgle as a big fat diseased old lady doing a spot of gardening lol


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

@Imperious

I was expecting that pic to show up, so Just As Planned. :grin:

@DAC

Yeah, I imagine he'd cover the fertilising part too... ugh...

But still, I can't unsee it... Slaanesh in a cooking apron... I wish I could draw... *sigh*


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Easy question, as there is only a single choice... The Emperor! May his name be forever remembered!


----------



## Ordo epitaphiorum (Nov 13, 2010)

I would serve the mankinds top favourite interdimensional lighthouse. But not as a psyker, I'm too much into all that "stay alive and dont get drained" things. But the Void Dragon would be even better. The Machine God is superior to the emperor, Mars was stronger than Earth and the machine will defeat the flesh.

(Yeah, the old message of the necron players - telling you that for 60 million years)


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Malal is usually not considered a viable choice, but since you have given him as a choice -- I would choose Malal.

Look around the Galaxy. The Imperium is corrupt and dying, the Emperor is a husk, Tyranids threaten to destroy everything, the Eldar are dying while their Dark Kin are the galaxy's pirates and slavers! The Orks massacre world after world, their infestation is eternal. Meanwhile the Necrons lurk in the shadows, waiting for their time to come.

Most of all the other Chaos Gods bicker and fight over uselss things, the Chaotic Legions have yet to destroy the dying Imperium in 10,000 years of brutal war. 

The galaxy is not as it should be! All must be burned! All must be destroyed!

Let us break this husk of a galaxy and in the fires of our own damantion and destruction bring about eternal chaos! Death to Xenos! Death to the False Emperor! Death to the Weak Gods of Chaos!

Praise Malal! Warlord of Destruction! Son of Damnation!


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

Gork and Mork of course, though they aren't a choice here (heretic OP).


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a heavy bias towards Tzeentch and the Egyptian theme he has got going for him. So I vote Tzeentch!


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/tzeentch+/VR1/obama-change.jpg


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

I picked Khorne. It's a logical decision, really. We play 40k. We are all about the interstellar slaughter and violence. We all worship Khorne.

On that subject, I just had an epiphany that each Chaos god's actions would be in line with the needs and wants of the other three. The violence they all do empowers Khorne, the change that each brings about empowers Tzeentch, the fact that they're ruining stuff and killing people (the corpses of whom then decay) would empower Nurgle, and the satisfaction that Daemons would get at each kill or even just getting into realspace would empower Slaanesh.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Malal.... yes, thats right, why I think I'm going to mess with everyone. make a mess of everything, and sit back and enjoy he results, not to mention I won't have any bias, I hate all other gods equally.


----------



## TheAllFather (Nov 12, 2010)

I would no doubt choose Slaanesh.

As far as Chaos Undivided, they themselves are a blasphemy to those whom they supposedly serve. Thinking they are above the Chaos gods, working together and 'setting aside their differences' for what they think is best. Who are they to judge that what the Gods of Chaos do is wrong? The very nature of Chaos is just that; Chaos.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

TheAllFather said:


> I would no doubt choose Slaanesh.
> 
> As far as Chaos Undivided, they themselves are a blasphemy to those whom they supposedly serve. Thinking they are above the Chaos gods, working together and 'setting aside their differences' for what they think is best. Who are they to judge that what the Gods of Chaos do is wrong? The very nature of Chaos is just that; Chaos.


The Chaos Gods are merely sentient emotions. It was humanity and a few other races' emotions that seeped into the warp and gave birth to the deities we know as the Chaos Gods. 

I firmly believe that Humanity is capable of creating (or expanding as it technically exists) a fifth Kingdom within the Chaos Realm, where each of the four Gods Empires will meet and overlap. The Kingdom of Chaos Undivided.

Only humanity is capable of forging Chaos Undivided; the Eldar could only feed Slaanesh, whereas we can simultaneously venerate Slaanesh, while giving thanks to Khorne, Tzeentch and Nurgle. Abaddon, just as Horus before him, has been given the unique Mark of Chaos Ascendant. It is Humanities' destiny to forge an Empire of Chaos Undivded in both the material realm and the warp.

Imagine that fifth kingdom, where the souls of humans (worthy and strong of course) and especially Astartes go, a kingdom that overlooks and controls the four others. We control the Chaos Gods as much as they control us. 

At least thats part of what is going to feature in my 40k fiction story I'm working on, lol.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

D-A-C said:


> The Chaos Gods are merely sentient emotions. It was humanity and a few other races' emotions that seeped into the warp and gave birth to the deities we know as the Chaos Gods.
> 
> I firmly believe that Humanity is capable of creating (or expanding as it technically exists) a fifth Kingdom within the Chaos Realm, where each of the four Gods Empires will meet and overlap. The Kingdom of Chaos Undivided.
> 
> ...


Take into account though that chaos _has_ to be divided and seperate. The Great Game _has_ to rage across eternity otherwise chaos would become a still, unmoving mass and thus cease to exist.

Chaos Undivided is a strange concept, a paradox even. It is unclear even if such a thing exists, and is not just a label given to things that cannot be understood by mortals. 

And even if not, it's such an ambiguous term.


----------



## For-The-Warmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

Chaos Undivided is that you serve all four gods. You dont serve just one god for that is looked upon weak in your eyes. The chaos gods are still trying to take over the others throne but you serve all of them with out becoming a bezerker, a deased marine, noise marine, or a psyker. You are a normal chaos marine.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

For-The-Warmaster said:


> Chaos Undivided is that you serve all four gods.


Actually the definition you are referring to is that the individual worships _all_ of Chaos, not just the Four.



For-The-Warmaster said:


> You dont serve just one god for that is looked upon weak in your eyes.


That is not necessarily true. The Word Bearers certainly shun those who worship individual gods, but we have no basis to suggest that other worshippers of chaos undivided do.



For-The-Warmaster said:


> The chaos gods are still trying to take over the others throne but you serve all of them with out becoming a bezerker, a deased marine, noise marine, or a psyker. You are a normal chaos marine.


Yes, thank you. I was well aware of that particular _definition_. My point was that the term is ambiguous.


----------



## For-The-Warmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up. But when I ment chaos undivided I mean just the 4 gods of the ether minusing the renegade god.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

For-The-Warmaster said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. But when I ment chaos undivided I mean just the 4 gods of the ether minusing the renegade god.


There are more than just five chaos gods (including malal/malice). Chaos undivided (in the sense that you mean the term) means that the individual venerates *all* of chaos, so even including Malal/Malice.


----------



## For-The-Warmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

Very few CSM know of malal and fewer worship/serve him. When I said Chaos undivided I ment that you are serving them as the Night Lords,Black Iron warriors do. The most CSM or renegade marines who serve chaos god malal is the sons of malice. I am merely stating if you serve Chaos undivided you serve the 4 gods (Tzeench,Khorne,Nurgle,Slaanesh) as the 5 legions and multiple warbands do. Particulary the Iron warriors.


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

For the Emperor!

He looks (looked?) like Conan the Barbarian, he created the Space Marines, and I love a good crusade.


----------



## For-The-Warmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

And malal wants his daemons and followers to kill the other chaos gods and their followers. It wouldnt really mix.


----------



## For-The-Warmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

Arkeoptrix said:


> For the Emperor!
> 
> He looks (looked?) like Conan the Barbarian, he created the Space Marines, and I love a good crusade.


Dont forget he created the custodes.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

For-The-Warmaster said:


> And malal wants his daemons and followers to kill the other chaos gods and their followers. It wouldnt really mix.


Yes it would, because that is chaos. Malal/Malice represents chaos' self-destructive nature. But regardless it's still part of chaos, and thus part of chaos *undivided*.


----------



## For-The-Warmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

For-The-Warmaster said:


> Very few CSM know of malal and fewer worship/serve him. When I said Chaos undivided I ment that you are serving them as the Night Lords,Black Iron warriors do. The most CSM or renegade marines who serve chaos god malal is the sons of malice. I am merely stating if you serve Chaos undivided you serve the 4 gods (Tzeench,Khorne,Nurgle,Slaanesh) as the 5 legions and multiple warbands do. Particulary the Iron warriors.


As I stated before.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd start with the Emperor of course, but should I fall to Chaos, I'd go with Chaos Undivided.

On a side note, isn't Abaddon Chaos Undivided? From what I know of Warhammer Fantasy lore, some of the deadliest incursions into the Empire have been led by Everchosen of Chaos Undivided. It sounds like Abaddon would fill this role in 40k. That's why I'd roll Chaos Undivided; they get shit done, lol.


----------



## Killer Smile (Nov 17, 2010)

Tho i normally play khorne,in terms of choosing a God,i'd pick nurge,he's the only Chaos God out there who would actually care about you (tho he may show it in slightly odd ways)


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Killer Smile said:


> Tho i normally play khorne,in terms of choosing a God,i'd pick nurge,he's the only Chaos God out there who would actually care about you (tho he may show it in slightly odd ways)


"I love you, my child!" *Vomit*

"Thanks daddy!"


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

After watching this poll, I am more then satisfied that Malal hasn't been forgotten.

At my FLGS, when I mention that my Veteran IG are servants of Malal, I always get a weird stare and a "What/who is Malal?"


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Malal is just more metal.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Who's Malal? I looked on LEX and he wasn't there.

Though the concept of Tzeentch (and a little bit of Slaanesh) appeals t me, I doubt I would ever side with Chaos. I go for the Emperor. (maybe I belong at a new site as I look at the title)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to say the Emperor, as otherwise my own Black Templars would have to purge me. .


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Heh, MaLOL has more votes than any other Chaos God. I think one person clicked on Nurgle by mistake and two people accidentally clicked on Khorne, but perhaps one person meant to pick him and the other just felt bad, so he chose Khorne as well. The Big E is winning, though, that's all that matters!

I guess this is what happens when GW tries to retcon (am I using that term in the correct context?) a Chaos God.


----------



## For-The-Warmaster (Nov 26, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> Who's Malal? I looked on LEX and he wasn't there.
> 
> Though the concept of Tzeentch (and a little bit of Slaanesh) appeals t me, I doubt I would ever side with Chaos. I go for the Emperor. (maybe I belong at a new site as I look at the title)


Malal is a renegade god because he wants to dethrone all the chaos gods. He kills other chaos creations and chaos followers. He also strikes down any followers who serve the Emperor or any other Gods.


----------



## Nyustukyi (Jul 10, 2010)

I say malal because he is what Chaos should be. By that I mean having no structure. No alliances and doing what he wants regardless of who it helps. Lets look at it, he wants the others to die and from wha t know of him is the oldet of the Chaos.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Malal is just more metal.


Bah! Who`s more metal than the metal gods themselves?

I am insulted that there were no options for the star gods! 

May the weakness of your cursed flesh be forever a blight on your existence!


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

I think that people need to get over the Chaos God's hating each other.

All everyone says is, the God's hate each other so they won't work together etc etc wah wah.

But the fact is they can and do work together at various times. It's called the Great Game, its eternal, they are always seeking an advantage over the other and more often than not that means promising x something so they can attack y together. Also they team up when attacking the material realm, as is indicated loads of times in the Chaos Daemon Codex. I mean look at what they did to the old ones in Warhammer, and those Lizardmen.

Also stop saying things like Khorne hates Tzeentch and Slaanesh because he thinks they are effeminate wimps (one because he uses magic the other becuase he ... kinda is effeminate), it's because they are a conflict of interests in terms of their desires and also sometimes due to an overlapping in potential souls.

Someone likes killing? They could easily be a Champion of either Khorne or Slannesh etc etc.

Chaos Gods are getting way too simplified IMO and it's starting to show badly. 

Finally, Malal is just another form of Chaos, not it's true form ... oh the Chaos Gods are about killing, so killing everything including Chaos itself as well is awesome .... no, in it's original incarnation Malal represented Chaos' ultimately unstable and self-destructive tendencies. Oh and he wouldn't help the Imperium IMO. 

Rant over

Okay one more thing .... stopping voting for a rotting corpse you bunch of sissies . unish:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

:goodpost:


----------



## Zhou The Maladjusted (Nov 25, 2010)

I vote for Chaos Undivided.

There's nothing anyone does for one God that doesn't ultimately benefit one or two of the others. Someone massacres some people for Khorne, and enjoys it. Thus Slaanesh get's his due to some extent. Then the bodies/pieces will eventually rot, decay, bloat, so Nurgle gets his little bit. And it's more likely than not the whole matter played along to the devices of Tzeentch in some way.

So yeah.
Chaos.
It's a great big circle of slaughter, orgies, disease, and mind games.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Malal if applicable...but otherwise Slaanesh.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Zhou The Maladjusted said:


> Chaos.
> It's a great big circle of slaughter, orgies, disease, and mind games.


Someone make this into a demotivational poster, please? I have not the photo editing skills.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

You do know you are missing one god from there? 
Cegorach, the laughing god. The last surviving free eldar god. The diety to which the harlequins answer. (Yes i know he is not a proper god in the sense of the others but i think to discount him as a god would be a bit harsh)


----------

